
Tesla Model 3 'rival' Volkswagen ID.3 is turning into a cautionary tale - Corrado
https://www.teslarati.com/tesla-model-3-rival-volkswagen-id-3-cautionary-tale/
======
clouddrover
Seems unlikely. Volkswagen has been saying for a long time that the release
date for the ID.3 is "Summer 2020". If it gets released in Europe in the
summer months (June, July, or August) then they have hit their release date.

There have been rumours that the ID.3 will be released at the end of March,
but that seems optimistic and is probably a misinterpretation of being able to
spec the vehicles before delivery:

[https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars/article-8004807/The...](https://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/cars/article-8004807/The-
UKs-supply-1-500-VW-ID-3-electric-cars-sold-TWO-DAYS.html)

In the end, the particular release date doesn't matter much. The main thing is
that Volkswagen will be producing EVs year after year from now on across the
whole group. Volkswagen is the world's biggest car company and they will,
unsurprisingly, also be the world's biggest EV producer.

